
Why Sunsetting Delicious Matters - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/19/why-sunsetting-delicious-matters/
======
beoba
Jesus Christ, techcrunch is really milking this story

~~~
steveklabnik
Well, you (and I, and everyone else) do keep reading, so...

~~~
spooneybarger
i have tech crunch blocked so i'm not. i do like to come see the comments from
HN users every now and then...

------
aresant
"Why couldn’t Yahoo have a small team devoted to this and keep on innovating?"

Because even if Delicious made $10m a year that wouldn't move the needle at
yahoo.

Every project at some point requires the attention of department heads, even
up to CEO and with 24 hours in the day any company, big or small, has to pick
their battles and focus.

With Yahoo being assaulted on multiple fronts in their core biz, I think it's
a great sign of their near term prospects that they are making hard decisions
and cutting the fat.

~~~
joshu
The idea at the time was to use the data in delicious to augment and improve
search. The analysis wasn't actually done till two years or so after the
acquisition, and by then the team was in the throes of the stupid d2
development debacle.

~~~
aresant
That would have been awesome - the potential to dynamically understand
trending topics, see how people are sharing and pushing links, understand
personal preferences tied to accounts - so much potential.

------
nhangen
Wow, the title of the TC article is misleading as hell. I didn't find an
explanation of why it matters. What I did find was a complaint about it being
"sunsetted."

------
mattmanser
_It’s kind of shocking that a company with the resources of Yahoo couldn’t
innovate and turn [Delicious] into a success_

Most bizarre line of the article. I don't follow it that closely but
acquisitions before profit seem to be a sure fire way of the new parent
company wasting a lot of money. Perhaps we just hear of the failures here.

